# Critter cages?



## arpooch (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I've kept praying mantises for awhile in critter cages. Are these ok? Along with this, what kind of substrate should I use and what should I put in the cage?

http://www.cirrusimage.com/Mantids/Chinese_mantis_09.jpg I have this kind of mantis. It's a chinese mantis? Right?

Thanks!

Arpooch


----------



## hierodula (Oct 20, 2010)

Ya its a male chinese mantis


----------



## arpooch (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks! Good to know what species my mantis is. Do you know anything about the critter cages?


----------



## massaman (Oct 20, 2010)

i use critter cages for all my mantids and have worked out well just depends on what size branches or sticks you use in the cage and you can use dirt or sand in the bottom of the critter keeper as I also done this and have had not too many problems with this kind of set up but I make sure the mantis or mantids are adults or sub adults or are big enough so they dont slip through the grates or the top of the critter keeper as its not good to keep nymphs in these but its acceptable for adults and sub adults and just make room for molting sub adults and some flat surfaces for females to lay theirs ooths on or branches without bark on them!


----------



## PeterF (Oct 20, 2010)

The smallest critter cages ($5 I think?) are too small for the mantids to molt safely in. But they are "big enough" for an adult of some species. Though the Chinese can get too big in my opinion.

All in all I would suggest something bigger.

But people (myself included) tend to anthropomorphize and think they need bigger cages than they really do.

I do keep adult Europeans in the smallest critter cages and they seem happy with ready access to food. Larger cages means more chance the mantid won't see the food.


----------



## arpooch (Oct 20, 2010)

I have the largest critter cage? Thats ok? Right?


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 20, 2010)

I use critter cages for some of my smaller species. You've got an adult, so should be just fine. You can just put paper towels on the bottom for substrate to hold moisture, unless you want to go more naturalistic in which case coconut fiber or sphagnum moss work great too. You can buy either at your local pet store usually.

And, allow me to be Rick for a moment......**clears throat**

Please tell us a little about yourself in the 'Introductions' section when you get a chance!  (@ Rick  )


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't like those critter cages. Mantids spend most of their time on the bottom of the lid. On critter cages that means you can't see them very well. Also, they have pretty large slats where feeder insects can escape. That isn't an issue if your mantis is eating large food but it is for smaller mantids. They will work, I just don't like using them for mantids.


----------



## PeterF (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh ya, whether you take the top off or open the hinge, everytime you close it you get to worry about if they are going to stick their foot in opening while you are closing it.

This is less of an issue the large the critter keeper. But it still curls my stomach every time.


----------



## arpooch (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I have smashed a mantis foot in the lid before because I couldn't see where he was. Luckily, her foot was ok. What kind of enclosures do you use?


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> they have pretty large slats where feeder insects can escape. That isn't an issue if your mantis is eating large food but it is for smaller mantids.





Peter J F said:


> everytime you close it you get to worry about if they are going to stick their foot in opening while you are closing it. This is less of an issue the large the critter keeper. But it still curls my stomach every time.




Both these issues are completely valid, and I'll tell you how I have dealt with them (because I had the enclosure already, so I've adjusted in order to keep it). First, the most useful thing I've ever bought is a roll of screen from my local hardware store. I have the plastic flexible screen, not metal. I glued screen all along the inside of the lid using a low heat glue gun. Where the "trap door" is on the top, I cut a t in the screen so I can drop in prey items. If I want to handle that specific one, then I open the colored part of the lid. I also have fake flowers and leaves glued to the backside of the enclosure to make it prettier and it gives some gripping place for the mantid. I realize it's a lot more than a cup, but I've used this enclosure the way it is for 3 different mantids at this point. It works and looks pretty!  :lol:


----------

